# 200sx SE/SE-R?



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i am having a hard time deciding what to get. i have the oppurtunity to get a 200sx se-r 5speed, or a 200sx se 5speed. the only problem is, that i can get the se for about a grand cheaper, and it comes in black or silver. the se-r comes in teal(what i can afford) if i mod my engine with headers/intake/cat back on the se, will it be up to par with the se-r or should i just get the se-r and f**K the color??


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> i am having a hard time deciding what to get. i have the oppurtunity to get a 200sx se-r 5speed, or a 200sx se 5speed. the only problem is, that i can get the se for about a grand cheaper, and it comes in black or silver. the se-r comes in teal(what i can afford) if i mod my engine with headers/intake/cat back on the se, will it be up to par with the se-r or should i just get the se-r and f**K the color??


so you're actually considering an SE of an SE-R??? are you on crack?

SE=1.6L engine @ 115 HP
SE-R=2.0L engine @ *140hp*

you will want the more powerful engine, especially if you want to tune it. putting headers/exaust/cai on the 1.6L will not even come close to being even with the 2.0L. you'll need to dump way more money into it to get 140 hp, in which case you could've just started with the 2.0L and saved yourself the trouble. 

the choice is obvious. SE-R's are extremly rare and finding one in good condition is near impossible. you should snatch it up whilst you can. and hey, if you find your SR20 has too much power you can always put in a GA16


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

*SE-R* all the way, trust me its worth the extra money


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yeah, i dont think you'll get any parts for $1,000 that will make SE go from 115 to 140


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

I bought a 200sx se. then I sold it 3 years later and bought a se-r. Should have done it right the first time!

Have you thought about everything else the SE-R have to offer for the $1000? Side skirts, four wheel disc brakes, "15 light weight rims, leather wrapped steering wheel/shifter etc?

I think we just made up your mind for you. Get the sr20.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i think everyone here who has GA16DE and didn't turbo it (with some exceptions)..wants or wishes to have an SR20


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

chucky200 said:


> I bought a 200sx se. then I sold it 3 years later and bought a se-r. Should have done it right the first time!
> 
> Have you thought about everything else the SE-R have to offer for the $1000? Side skirts, four wheel disc brakes, "15 light weight rims, leather wrapped steering wheel/shifter etc?
> 
> I think we just made up your mind for you. Get the sr20.




w00t, same here....had the GA at first...very well modded. didnt even touch a stock sr20...so i sold the ga and got my se-r...sr20's own joo. i really cant believe ur comparing these 2 motors/cars. chucky called it on why ur spending the extra 1k$.....better overall.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

how much you gonna get the SE-R for?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

the se-r!!!!! i am selling my gxe right now to get a 91 classic. the se-r wheels are only 15lbs beleive me! i took my tires off to paint and they are hella light. 

also, i like the teal color. polish that bad boy up when you buy it and let that paint SHINE! have you seen the pic of the teal 200 with a carbon fiber hood and bronze wheels? it looks amazing to say the least. also, honda boys pay for that color to stand out and you have it stock.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

want my rims? Aftermarket tho..11lbs each


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Is there any hope for GA16de owners?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

wildmane said:


> Is there any hope for GA16de owners?


turbo, Wes i think is pushing out over 250hp if im not mistaken.


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Mmm, I can almost taste the 25HP difference my Sentra will have with the SR20.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

ASsman said:


> Mmm, I can almost taste the 25HP difference my Sentra will have with the SR20.


youre doing a swap ?


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I know there's a turbo, I'm just wondering if a maxed out Ga16de could keep up with a maxed out SR20de..


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

if you put the same mods on both, the SR20 and the GA16DE then ofcourse that the SR20 will produce more power since the stock HP of SR20 is higher than of a GA16DE.

Anyway, 
I just saw a '96 SE-R for sale, 56,000miles, automatic for $5,000 ...looks in pretty good condition (looks like somebody was just using it to commute). Too bad i swapped another GA16DE engine after mine died, otherwise i would have money for this one


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

ya, i will most likely go with the se-r, polish it, and get some black rims, or paint the se-r rims black, but i dont want to mess with the classic rims, just gonna let them sit, who knows(they might become valuable), although petes look pretty nice!!


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

B14_Stealth said:


> youre doing a swap ?


Yes, as a matter of fact. Or attempt one at best. I have boy looking for the parts as we speak. From what I've read on the threads, 2 Gs is gonna be my cost + labor. Will take my 4 months to pay that off, unless I land another job. 

GA16 -> SR20


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> but i dont want to mess with the classic rims, just gonna let them sit, who knows(they might become valuable), although petes look pretty nice!!


that pic is very misleading......they look like hell. right now they are being striped to bare metal via media blaster and then im painting them a "gunmetal" or graphite if you will. and will look much better.
heres the color they will be, its made by duplicolor. the duplicolor clear coat is some of the strongest clear i have ever used. 
^BTW thats "pretty whites' " car from sr forum (he's a member here but not on much.


----------



## sentdawg (Oct 27, 2004)

man from what i read so far... an sr20 is da way to go...ya'll make it seem like why spend all da money on moddin a GA16 when it can barely match a sr20 stock...So i got my mind made up too...and i called a local auto salvage yard who has 3 sr20 motors...each goin for $400 with like 70,000 miles on them...and all of them came outta a G20....so thanks for makin this thread to whoever created it...gonna do a swap next friday when i get paid....so wish me luck on my transition...lol


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

make sure you know what goes into swap first. its not as easy as engine out, engine in... NO NO NO. you have to swap alot, and the costs are most likely worth more than your car!!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yeah, sometimes i think about selling my car and getting an SE-R, it would come out cheaper than swapping an sr20 motor. But since ive done a lot of work to the exterior and some of the interior of my 95 sentra .. if i sell it i know that the buyer will not appreciate what i have done and i won't get that much money for the car even with a new motor. 
Back when i got my car (it was a gift from my parents-my mom used to own it) if i had a choice between B14 SE-R and regular B14 there would be no hasitation on which one to get but its too late for me to switch now IMO


----------



## ditto0011 (Mar 2, 2005)

B14_Stealth said:


> i think everyone here who has GA16DE and didn't turbo it (with some exceptions)..wants or wishes to have an SR20


hahahah hell yeh, my ga16 is my 1st car that I actually bought... I will be selling it to find either a 200 or a sentra w/ sr20 tho *sigh* if only....


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

theres a saying

no replacment for displacment.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

wildmane said:


> I know there's a turbo, I'm just wondering if a maxed out Ga16de could keep up with a maxed out SR20de..




hard to say since there hasnt been a "maxed out" ga16de....nor a "maxed out" sr20


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

studeringaaron said:


> theres a saying
> 
> no replacment for displacment.


lots and lots and lots of money works well too :cheers:


----------



## sentdawg (Oct 27, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> make sure you know what goes into swap first. its not as easy as engine out, engine in... NO NO NO. you have to swap alot, and the costs are most likely worth more than your car!!




i know that much...i done swaps on cars before with my homies on various cars...chevy's,toyotas, and hondas...so i know what the requirements and costs it takes...aint no big deal.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

^ i think it costs more for nissans


----------



## sentdawg (Oct 27, 2004)

shiiid if it do...then im jus gonna have to save....cuz im gettin da sr20 motor next friday...jus wish me luck


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

F that. Get the 4 door


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

It is good that you have this resource to come to before you go through your purchase. You have to think about it carefully.. and weigh your options. So far you have mentioned power/performance.. not fuel economy and shit like that. So.. the obvious choice is to get the SR20DE powered B14. Sometimes i regret getting the GA16 B14.. but i always remind myself why i got it: MPG! Not the best in the market.. but it's the best solution to what i needed/wanted that wasn't a Honda.

So go with the SE-R, you're going to be pleased.. power.. decent fuel economy.. and looks,

Uni


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*um, I can pass you with NOS on my 1.6 like woa!*



B14_Stealth said:


> yeah, i dont think you'll get any parts for $1,000 that will make SE go from 115 to 140


Wet injection nitrous kit= $700 or less, bye bye stocker!!! (sr20)
Really now, you know the SR20 does have more of the line stock power but a ga with a turbo or nos (part less than 1k$) will blow right by it.
Yes I own the GA16de and with all the bolt ons and an 80lb+ stereo my NA baby is putting 129hp to the wheel (compare that with 140 at the clutch) and I wasn't in a hurry or anything.
I have measured 135hp to the wheels after factoring the weight of the stereo and that is also with the spare and jack in the car, not to mention the stock ecu (curse the aftermarket).
So after total bolt-on mods you can get about 140hp just like the sr20 with no mods (yeah yeah more potential I know)
If your not going to just bolt on and wanna go turbo and actually tune something like the ecu then go with the SE-R, much more aftermarket support, especially from JWT for ECU's and cams, turbos, oversize injectors custom programs etc... just overall much easier to mod and find parts for.

For 50 more hp just add a leather steering wheel cover and a body kit.....
NOT. (don't forget the stickers)


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

187hp, SR20VE NEO VVL....

I plan on making it worth it.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

cHoPs said:


> hard to say since there hasnt been a "maxed out" ga16de....nor a "maxed out" sr20


SR20's are said to max out around 400hp the tranny can't hang past that. There was a guy in SCC issue that reached 476hp but that was with a GTI-r swap and a cyro treated tranny. the GA has not been maxed out yet but I'm thinkin it could get to 300hp easily with the right tuning.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> SR20's are said to max out around 400hp the tranny can't hang past that. There was a guy in SCC issue that reached 476hp but that was with a GTI-r swap and a cyro treated tranny. the GA has not been maxed out yet but I'm thinkin it could get to 300hp easily with the right tuning.




nope....they dont max out at 400hp, trust me, there are plenty out there pushing past that.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

DanTheMan said:


> Yes I own the GA16de and with all the bolt ons and an 80lb+ stereo my NA baby is putting 129hp to the wheel (compare that with 140 at the clutch) and I wasn't in a hurry or anything.
> I have measured 135hp to the wheels after factoring the weight of the stereo and that is also with the spare and jack in the car, not to mention the stock ecu (curse the aftermarket).



got dyno sheets?
wasnt in a hurry for what?(i dont understand)
how did u "measure" 6 more horses to the wheels by removing weight? u dont gain HP by removing weight off the car..


----------



## itsG.A.riffic (Apr 1, 2005)

the smart obvious choice sr20
the hard headed be unique choice ga16
if you blow up a ga u can probably talk someones grandma out of one for less then 500 and sell the rest of the car for 500 or less
but if you wanna swap get a 20ve



i own a ga never drove an sr but im a hard headed unique guy so :thumbup:


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

cHoPs said:


> nope....they dont max out at 400hp, trust me, there are plenty out there pushing past that.


I guarantee they aint runnin stock internals!


----------



## b14_200sx (Feb 11, 2005)

wildmane said:


> I know there's a turbo, I'm just wondering if a maxed out Ga16de could keep up with a maxed out SR20de..


Are you insane? I have a GA16DE, and i would kill to trade it for an SR20DE youve got to be kidding if you think that the little 1.6 can keep up with an engine like the sr20.


----------



## itsG.A.riffic (Apr 1, 2005)

hey if an evo runs on 20 psi from the factory anything is possible for the ga or the sr with more boost but obviously the sr is gonna make more power than the ga with equivalent boost


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> I guarantee they aint runnin stock internals!


Speak not about which ye know little. There are stock bottom end SR20s pushing over 500whp. And they are well known.

GAriffic----psi means very little if turbo size isn't given. My engine could handle 20psi on a T2 turbo, but not 20psi on a t04. BIG difference......so suggestion: lay off talking about turbos till you understand a lil more about 'em


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

chimmike said:


> Speak not about which ye know little. There are stock bottom end SR20s pushing over 500whp. And they are well known.
> 
> GAriffic----psi means very little if turbo size isn't given. My engine could handle 20psi on a T2 turbo, but not 20psi on a t04. BIG difference......so suggestion: lay off talking about turbos till you understand a lil more about 'em



Gotta agree with my boy Mike on this one. I can think of several 400whp plus street cars off the top of my head on stock internal DEs(9.5:1)


Sorry, but there isnt much knowledge behind this statement.



> hey if an evo runs on 20 psi from the factory anything is possible for the ga or the sr with more boost but obviously the sr is gonna make more power than the ga with equivalent boost


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> Gotta agree with my boy Mike on this one. I can think of several 400whp plus street cars off the top of my head on stock internal DEs(9.5:1)
> 
> 
> Sorry, but there isnt much knowledge behind this statement.


I think if any of us in here had the money we would all be pushing SE-R's with crazy HP!


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> I think if any of us in here had the money we would all be pushing SE-R's with crazy HP!


I dont see your point?


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> I dont see your point?


I know, there is no point. The answer to this thread is GET THE SE-R!!!

PEACE!!!


----------

